# Good morning all



## jah457_9714 (Dec 1, 2021)

I am new owner of a 22 Max TBL and I am seeking a user forum to ask questions, hopefully I'm in the right spot. 

Godspeed 
John


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It is the right spot, one of the best on the World Wide Web. Hopefully you can find answers to your questions, and help other owners as well.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

What Bill said......


----------

